# ATi X1950XTX Overclocking/Benchmarks



## JdPower (Jan 12, 2007)

Well I started to OC my X1950XTX and below are the clocks...






Default clocks are 648/999

Now the weird thing is that I can go past the current clocks that I have now. It says that its not finding any artifacts but to me I see little yellowish dots on the "fuzz box." Yet it still doesn't detect any artifacts. I ran 648/1098 for 45mins and nothing came up. SO i am confused on if I am coming up with artifacts or not... ? 

Here are the 05/06 Benchmarks...

3DMark05




10187

AND

3DMark06




4618

Are those any good?  (check system specs) 

CPU-Z info:


----------



## ATIonion (Jan 12, 2007)

im not sure about your artis you get before the overclocker finds them...but i do know that sometimes using both atitool, and the overclock tool from CCC will cause your clocks to go back to default without you knowing...that doesn't mean you will get artis, it just means that sometime your clocks aren't were you think they are....

maybe OmegaDrivers paired with atitool would be better for you...also have you set your overclock in atitool to the highest artifact detection setting? i would...it may pick up what you are seeing....if you get those little yellow squares then drop your memory a little bit...that may also allow you to get a higher core clock....

i think you can also volt mod that threw the bios, and that would help you get higher clocks...but i'm not totally sure about that..maybe someone who knows for sure will reply...


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes the ATIOnion makes sense.  Try using just the ATItool.  That way you can increase your fans to 100%; CCC won't do that.  Also you are probably not having any artifacts.


----------



## JdPower (Jan 12, 2007)

I am now using ATI tool, and detection for artifacts are low. Should I raise that? I am not using CCC to overclock the card just ATI tool. I thought Omega drivers weren't as good as ATI's? Also I am using Catalyst version 6.10 should I change to 6.11 or 7.1? 

Lil scared to drop the memory... here is what the mem is at









Volt mod through bios... hmmmm someone could enlighten that area?  

Let me know guys, thanks
J


----------



## DOM (Jan 12, 2007)

if you want to get better OC you need to go to the Settings next to the MEM one you clicked and go to the Voltage Control and up the volts up a lil and try find max core and mem and you going to have to turn off the power switch and then back on cuz it would freeze well thats what I have to do 

and im not trying to put you down but my scores are better

oh yea where did you get that wallpaper is it ATI?


----------



## JdPower (Jan 12, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> if you want to get better OC you need to go to the Settings next to the MEM one you clicked and go to the Voltage Control and up the volts up a lil and try find max core and mem and you going to have to turn off the power switch and then back on cuz it would freeze well thats what I have to do
> 
> and im not trying to put you down but my scores are better
> 
> oh yea where did you get that wallpaper is it ATI?



How much should I raise the volts? Lil hesitant on that... and power switch?

Oh I can send you or attach the wallpaper... its not a ATI its something that me and a friend created


----------



## DOM (Jan 12, 2007)

JdPower said:


> How much should I raise the volts? Lil hesitant on that... and power switch?
> 
> Oh I can send you or attach the wallpaper... its not a ATI its something that me and a friend created




well before you move the volts make sure there on 3D mode and try find max core just with stock volts "3D" see what you get 

oh yea power switch,  well when I use find max core or mem when it goes to high it would just freeze and I have to turn off the PSU power switch wait till all the power turns off then turn it back on the boot it up again thats what I do after it freezes 

yea send or what ever it looks


----------



## JdPower (Jan 12, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well before you move the volts make sure there on 3D mode and try find max core just with stock volts "3D" see what you get
> 
> oh yea power switch,  well when I use find max core or mem when it goes to high it would just freeze and I have to turn off the PSU power switch wait till all the power turns off then turn it back on the boot it up again thats what I do after it freezes
> 
> yea send or what ever it looks



In I think settings there is a 2D/3D thing that i unchecked to enable 3D clocks, I believe. And above is the max clocks that I got without artifacts. How much should I change the volts? 

And I am not at hom right now, but I'll PM you the wallpaper when I get home.

PS what were your 05 06 3dmark scores?


----------



## DOM (Jan 12, 2007)

JdPower said:


> In I think settings there is a 2D/3D thing that i unchecked to enable 3D clocks, I believe. And above is the max clocks that I got without artifacts. How much should I change the volts?
> 
> And I am not at hom right now, but I'll PM you the wallpaper when I get home.
> 
> PS what were your 05 06 3dmark scores?



well as you can see the cpu is oced more then I use right now its 3.6ghz 24/7

wait I did run it at stock on CPU and GPU but only on 3DMARK05
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5462&d=1167955793


----------



## DOM (Jan 12, 2007)

so you already tryed to OC it with stock volts 

this is what they are right can you check with the pic


----------



## JdPower (Jan 12, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well as you can see the cpu is oced more then I use right now its 3.6ghz 24/7
> 
> wait I did run it at stock on CPU and GPU but only on 3DMARK05
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5462&d=1167955793



Aw... :[ seems I can't get anymore juice out of my FX-55 which is currently @ 2.8, but I know I can I just think I am OC'ing it wrong. All I have messed with is the multiplyer and volts. Any suggestions on that as well?  

I should have saved a lil longer and got a CD2 system...  hahaha


----------



## DOM (Jan 12, 2007)

JdPower said:


> Aw... :[ seems I can't get anymore juice out of my FX-55 which is currently @ 2.8, but I know I can I just think I am OC'ing it wrong. All I have messed with is the multiplyer and volts. Any suggestions on that as well?
> 
> I should have saved a lil longer and got a CD2 system...  hahaha



I dont know nothing about AMD's never owned one sorry i cant help you there but I know there lots of ppl that can with AMD's


----------



## JdPower (Jan 12, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I dont know nothing about AMD's never owned one sorry i cant help you there but I know there lots of ppl that can with AMD's



Oh, thats fine. Ask the AMD folks!


----------



## DOM (Jan 12, 2007)

do you want help OCing your card ?


----------



## JdPower (Jan 12, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> do you want help OCing your card ?



YES!  Of course... its a feen isn't it?


----------



## DOM (Jan 12, 2007)

so how high would you like to get your core to for starters cuz the only thing you have DDR4 which uses less volts the my DDR3


----------



## JdPower (Jan 12, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> so how high would you like to get your core to for starters cuz the only thing you have DDR4 which uses less volts the my DDR3



Well for starters, the "stock" speeds advertised where 650/2000mhz. Get close to that as possible then work from there. Dunno...


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Jan 12, 2007)

I think you should score higher in both.With my card at 760/900 and when i had a sandy 3700@2.8 i scored 11,200 in 05 and 5,000 in 06.My friend allso has a 3700@2.8 and 1900xtx  clocked high he scores 12,+++ in 05 and 6.000 in 06.So maybe theres something holding you back??

Also when show the 3d view i average 600+ frames.With my cpu@2.4 and gfx-card at 700/800.


----------



## DOM (Jan 12, 2007)

JdPower said:


> Well for starters, the "stock" speeds advertised where 650/2000mhz. Get close to that as possible then work from there. Dunno...



  I know the stock speeds that wasnt the answer I was looking for  

well you had said that you dont have this clicked right look at pic well click it and close ATITool then open it then it should load with the 3D volts and clocks


----------



## JdPower (Jan 12, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I know the stock speeds that wasnt the answer I was looking for
> 
> well you had said that you dont have this clicked right look at pic well click it and close ATITool then open it the it should load with the 3D volts and clocks



Alright well I am not at home at the moment so I cant right now...  At work... lol


----------



## DOM (Jan 12, 2007)

JdPower said:


> Alright well I am not at home at the moment so I cant right now...  At work... lol



  go home then  

well after you do that and its at 3d speed try the find core and you should get more i think if not then your going to up the volts well how much longer by the time you go home ?


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 12, 2007)

JdPower said:


> Aw... :[ seems I can't get anymore juice out of my FX-55 which is currently @ 2.8, but I know I can I just think I am OC'ing it wrong. All I have messed with is the multiplyer and volts. Any suggestions on that as well?
> 
> I should have saved a lil longer and got a CD2 system...  hahaha




What voltage is you CPU at to get to 2.8    ?????  And what are idle and load temps  now at the 2.8 settings?


----------



## JdPower (Jan 12, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> go home then
> 
> well after you do that and its at 3d speed try the find core and you should get more i think if not then your going to up the volts well how much longer by the time you go home ?



Hahaha uh... depends on when I feel like leaving work. I could leave now but that leaves me with more work on monday that I don't want to deal with! lol so I'd say 3:30pm pacific time. 

And to DRDNA my volts are 1.55-1.6 (1.55 in bios its set at) Multiplier is 14. Load temps are not more then 45C and idle temps are 33C


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 12, 2007)

JdPower said:


> Hahaha uh... depends on when I feel like leaving work. I could leave now but that leaves me with more work on monday that I don't want to deal with! lol so I'd say 3:30pm pacific time.
> 
> And to DRDNA my volts are 1.55-1.6 (1.55 in bios its set at) Multiplier is 14. Load temps are not more then 45C and idle temps are 33C



try putting your ram on a divider just to be sure the memory or memory controller isnt whats stopping you then try to puch the cpu higher


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 12, 2007)

you may also just for kicks try one stick of ram just to see if it allows the cpu a higher clock.


----------



## JdPower (Jan 12, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> try putting your ram on a divider just to be sure the memory or memory controller isnt whats stopping you then try to puch the cpu higher



How would i put my ram on a divider? Is it in the bios menu?


----------



## JdPower (Jan 13, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I know the stock speeds that wasnt the answer I was looking for
> 
> well you had said that you dont have this clicked right look at pic well click it and close ATITool then open it then it should load with the 3D volts and clocks



Did what you said waiting for your advice...


----------



## JdPower (Jan 13, 2007)

New clocks NOW!!!  







I want more... lol


----------



## DOM (Jan 13, 2007)

JdPower said:


> New clocks NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so 675 is what you got with stock volts I take it right?

take a pic of the volts so i can see where they are at then so I can see how much to move it


----------



## JdPower (Jan 13, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> so 675 is what you got with stock volts I take it right?
> 
> take a pic of the volts so i can see where they are at then so I can see how much to move it



Here you go...


----------



## DOM (Jan 13, 2007)

JdPower said:


> Here you go...



  thats not 3D volts the VGPU is low that how mine is in 2D

do you have the 2d/3d checked in X1000 tab in settings?


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 13, 2007)

Question - CAN you have CCC running with ATITool - or is the answer absolutely not.  Wondering if CCC is loaded with lock on, will it work???


----------



## DOM (Jan 13, 2007)

Sasqui said:


> Question - CAN you have CCC running with ATITool - or is the answer absolutely not.  Wondering if CCC is loaded with lock on, will it work???



I have them both running at the same time


----------



## JdPower (Jan 13, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> thats not 3D volts the VGPU is low that how mine is in 2D
> 
> do you have the 2d/3d checked in X1000 tab in settings?








yes... its checked


----------



## DOM (Jan 13, 2007)

JdPower said:


> yes... its checked



have you closed it then opened it back up ?

ATITool


----------



## JdPower (Jan 13, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> have you closed it then opened it back up ?
> 
> ATITool



Hahha opps. Its 1.425 for the VGPU my bad... I thought I closed it out...


----------



## DOM (Jan 13, 2007)

JdPower said:


> Hahha opps. Its 1.425 for the VGPU my bad... I thought I closed it out...



  

so is that the volt you got 675 with?


----------



## JdPower (Jan 13, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> so is that the volt you got 675 with?



sure is...  


PS Here is the link to the image I had
http://www.wincustomize.com/Preview.aspx?Source=Qx9/wallpapers/29290.jpg


----------



## DOM (Jan 13, 2007)

well im going to bed got a long drive in the moring

well im not going to be back untill wedsday

so set your VGPU and VDDCI to 1.5 and you should get 700+ on the core just make sure the temps are not to high, and no I dont know whats to high if you wanted to know ive asked before and never got an answer well good luck   you should get more on the core

thanks for the image


----------



## JdPower (Jan 13, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well im going to bed got a long drive in the moring
> 
> well im not going to be back un till wedsday
> 
> ...



Alright thanks for you help man... I'll try it and post back later. Have fun on that drive...


----------



## DOM (Jan 13, 2007)

JdPower said:


> Alright thanks for you help man... I'll try it and post back later. Have fun on that drive...



  6hrs. is not fun


----------



## JdPower (Jan 13, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> 6hrs. is not fun



Lol, well if your still up... I am at 688.50 on the core and highest temp I have seen is 63C.... Not sure If I want to continue with that temp!


----------



## Beomagi (Jan 13, 2007)

63C on the core isnt bad - my x1900xt did way higher at stock.
something looks really wrong with those clocks and score





the cpu on mine is pentium D @ 4.35 - it contributes to a higher cpu score, but that shouldn't cause over 2k difference.

something may be drawing too much power - i used to have my cpu at 4.51GHz - that worked great, until I strted pushing the videocard. Then i started getting low scores. On dropping the cpu voltage and frequency, scores went back up.


----------



## JdPower (Jan 13, 2007)

Beomagi said:


> 63C on the core isnt bad - my x1900xt did way higher at stock.
> something looks really wrong with those clocks and score
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno what would be wrong?  I might try to go back to 2.7 on the CPU with the volts at 1.50 and see what happens I guess


----------



## Beomagi (Jan 14, 2007)

I don't think the tool is registering the clocks

I think the ccc is running (check background processes) and it's locked on 2d clocks - I get about 5k when my 2d clocks lock, and dont change when i do 3d that was happening to me if i openned ccc and i don't remember the details, but i do know if none of your components are beyond their limits, it's a possibility as my score when that occurred was in the ballpark.


----------



## DaEnigma (Jan 22, 2007)

I must be doing some thing wrong... I can not set the speed of the memory or GPU higher without the whole system locking up and rebooting...


Is there a dummies guide to OC the X1950XTX ???

I am not new to overclocking but I have not overclocked since when I purchased my last video card which was a 9800XT so this seems new to me. I am using the newest 7.1 drivers and I have ATITool. If I try to se the speed manually I get a lock/reboot and if I try to find max I get the same but it does get to 720GPU then lock and reboot. If I try max for mem it locks up within about 15sec @ about 1066. Now if I go back into windows and set 715GPU and 1050Mem and click set the system just locks and reboots. I have not tried playing with voltage or mem timings as this is so new to me and there seems to be very little information out there about this card and overclocking.

Anyway here is my system specs:

http://www.techpowerup.com/ocdb/details.php?id=292


----------



## JdPower (Jan 22, 2007)

DaEnigma said:


> I must be doing some thing wrong... I can not set the speed of the memory or GPU higher without the whole system locking up and rebooting...
> 
> 
> Is there a dummies guide to OC the X1950XTX ???
> ...



What are you temps and do you have you fan at 100 percent? Do you have CCC running in the back ground? Try OC'ing with Overdriver first with fan at 100% then OC in ATI tool. Might work... try it out.


----------



## JdPower (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh here are the new benchmarks...


----------



## DaEnigma (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok I finally got it to work without crashing…

At stock speeds 2d idle the card is ~42c when in 3d idle it is at ~50c once in 3d mode I loaded 3DMark05 and ran the demo while logging temps and the max seems to be ~62c with fan speeds edited to ramp up much faster.

Now the question is should I change the GPU voltage once I hit a wall on GPU and what is a safe maximum voltage??

Also on the memory what is the max I should be able to hit and should I change these voltages once I hit a wall??


----------



## JdPower (Jan 23, 2007)

DaEnigma said:


> Ok I finally got it to work without crashing…
> 
> At stock speeds 2d idle the card is ~42c when in 3d idle it is at ~50c once in 3d mode I loaded 3DMark05 and ran the demo while logging temps and the max seems to be ~62c with fan speeds edited to ramp up much faster.
> 
> ...



You can try raising the voltage up to max 1.5 no greater, and make sure it doesn't get tooo hot.


----------



## DaEnigma (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok here is at 722/1071 /w 1.5v GPU I can not seem to go past 1071 without Christmas lights beginning so any advice there would be welcome...


----------



## JdPower (Jan 23, 2007)

DaEnigma said:


> Ok here is at 722/1071 /w 1.5v GPU I can not seem to go past 1071 without Christmas lights beginning so any advice there would be welcome...



Nice... how long did you run the artifact test? and how hot did it get? What is your artifact detection at, hi or low? Its in settings.... 

J


----------



## DaEnigma (Jan 23, 2007)

I have it set to high and I ran the test ~10hours. The max temp was ~66c with the fan @ ~75% with fan control modified to kick in much sooner than stock. Now I just wish I could get the mem as high as I keep seeing others get it, of course I do not know if they are moding the voltage or what.


----------



## JdPower (Jan 23, 2007)

DaEnigma said:


> I have it set to high and I ran the test ~10hours. The max temp was ~66c with the fan @ ~75% with fan control modified to kick in much sooner than stock. Now I just wish I could get the mem as high as I keep seeing others get it, of course I do not know if they are moding the voltage or what.



Did you raise the VDDCI voltage as well with the VGPU? If not raise the VDDCI to 1.5 and you'll get to where I am at...


----------



## DaEnigma (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok I can get it all the way to 1116 like you on the mem now but I get the yellow things you were speaking about (without artifacts being detected)... Did that go away for you or is it a problem with mem and or the ATITool? 

Also I get nothing in the little box next to find max core/mem where it should output amps drawn and voltage regulator temps any idea why lol???


----------



## JdPower (Jan 24, 2007)

DaEnigma said:


> Ok I can get it all the way to 1116 like you on the mem now but I get the yellow things you were speaking about (without artifacts being detected)... Did that go away for you or is it a problem with mem and or the ATITool?
> 
> Also I get nothing in the little box next to find max core/mem where it should output amps drawn and voltage regulator temps any idea why lol???



Hmmm maybe try reinstalling ATI tool, are you talking about this... ? 






Now for the little yellow dots that aren't artifacts or detecting artifacts. Click on "Artifact Scanning" on the top of ATI tool. Looks like this...





you see where I have the slide bar at "less artifacts detected Higher overclock" .... do that and then run a artifact scan and let me know. 

J


----------



## DaEnigma (Jan 24, 2007)

I was talking about those boxes, but it looks like everyone with an X1950XTX has it in ver .26 of ATITool.

I tried moving the slider all the way over from the maximum detect/lower clock to the minimum/higher clock and I still see the yellow things but without any errors detected so I don't have a clue as to if I am seeing a problem with compatibility with the x1950xtx and ATITool or if I am seeing real artifacts. Also when I click abort and it starts to render the animation looks fine.

I ran 3DMark05 a few times and can not visually see any problems but small amounts of artifacts can be hard to visually detect in action scenes.


----------

